# Surface scum, and spore-like capsules in bog vivarium



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

About 80% of my 20g bog vivarium is submerged in 1/2" of water, and there has been slimy surface-scum forming ontop the water. I dont know if this is from my substrate (sand/coconut soil/decomposed leaves), but i was in the inmpression that the plants in the vivarium would clean up the water efficiently. 

Also, there is a great number of spore-like formations rising from the water. They look like moss spores, but there is no moss in the tank other than java moss (which i dont think produce these type of spore capsules).

It looks like this (not my pic), but as you can see it is from moss growing on land. My type of capsules are rising straight from the water. Does java moss produce these type of spores?










Thanks,
M.N


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I have some of those growing in my Red Eye viv..I'm curious as to what they are too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

the scum is probably forming because there is not enough water agitation. putting in a submersible pump will help get rid of this, will make better conditions for aerobic bacteria (which need oxygen to survive), and these will also help keep the water nice and pristine.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks,

I used this article uploaded my David T to construct my bog, and it had no mention of a pump. 

http://imageevent.com/audiomaster/bogarticle

I'll reconsider one.
M.N


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

*java moss*

java moss can produce spore capsules but not usually underwater, christmas moss which is quite similar to java does so more often.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

I searched for christmas moss spores, and came up with this pic. 










I guess i have christmass moss. Do you know how the spore process works? Will it eventually release? How long does it take?

Thanks,
M.N


----------



## George B (Apr 2, 2005)

*scum*

You could also just add an air pump and a couple of airstones or if you don't mind fish black mollies will sometimes eat the surface scum. george


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know how those spores work, but terrestrial moss forms the capsuls and eventually (I don't know when or why) the capsules burst and moss spores spread all over the place. If conditions are right they grow. Water on the capsules may have something to do with the spores being released, so yea, some of that scum might be spores, but I wouldnt bet on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

*spores*

the capsules just burst when they are ripe and the tiny spores float away and grow when they land in the right spot, they are microscopic and so only visible in large numbers.


----------

